# Contemporary Supernatural Fiction/Fantasy?



## Guy Faukes (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone here into "contemporary supernatural fiction/fantasy"?

I'm currently writing an urban fantasy that isn't that keen on vampires that sparkle or sappy dramatic elements. I've read a few books here and there like the Dresden files, which had some interesting elements and okay writing. Are there any urban fantasy, horror or other modern supernatural books that you really enjoyed or that stick out?


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 30, 2014)

By "supernatural" do you mean fantasy, urban fantasy, or horror? By "modern science" do you mean current technology, science fiction, or something else? You might get a better response if you make your questions more specific.

I've browsed through one of the _Dresden_ books. I wasn't particularly impressed, but then I'm doing something further off the beaten path.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 30, 2014)

Nickleby said:


> By "supernatural" do you mean fantasy, urban fantasy, or horror? By "modern science" do you mean current technology, science fiction, or something else? You might get a better response if you make your questions more specific.



Good point. To be honest, I was hoping to get a better definition for what the category of "supernatural contemporary fantasy" exactly was. I'm not entirely sure what the field is like, what the demographics are, or what sub-genres there are, etc.



Nickleby said:


> I've browsed through one of the _Dresden_ books. I wasn't particularly impressed, but then I'm doing something further off the beaten path.



*cough* neither was I *cough* 

But the kids seem to like it and who am I to criticize success?


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 7, 2014)

I am living in Panamá. I once lived in Honduras. I have experience (that could curl you hair) with what amounts to voodoo, which is one part of the genre. I also wrote about a true experience with the paranormal. I don't believe in ghosts, but something very weird happened there.
I think that paranormal, occult, horror, S&S and something that includes mixes would be a good way to divide the bases. This stuff would have to carry Fantasy or Unexplained as modifiers. Thus _The von Artle Legacy_ would be Unexplained Paranormal while _The Colony_ would be S&S Fantasy.
Most of these are written for a specific limited audience. With Stephen King _et al_ you would have to have a category like "BS!" or "Special Effects, no real plot."
I think humor has a definite place in it.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 7, 2014)

I hear Panama is going through quite the boom with a new canal project. My friend's family bought a house there and I wondered why (it seemed random), but it apparently is becoming quite the metropolis. 

Thanks for the post, that was very informative. I take it you aren't the greatest fan of Stephen King? Haha. I've been pretty bored by flashy stories that have decent elements but no real soul. I hope to write generically, but with character depth and philosophy without being too heavy. A balance between the two


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 7, 2014)

Always been a bit fuzzy on the real meaning of contemporary, but Glen Duncan's _I Lucifer _and _The Last Werewolf_ trilogy are brilliantly written books. That guy can do scary things with words!


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 8, 2014)

I do some horror/comedy stuff and some voodoo-based mysteries and use it a little in the erotica (that everyone says was erotica in 1950, but not now! Grow up!). I get ideas from the folk stories.
Panamá is different. I have been in 56 countries, particularly when I was in rock music. I was never at home anywhere. I was in Panamá 2 hours and knew that this is home. It is a very different kind of place. I wrote a free book about the dangers of buying land here. Take the greatest care. I lost my entire retirement. The courts are totally corrupt. I was warned, but didn't listen.


----------



## Merchen (Mar 8, 2015)

Urban fantasy is one of the genres I love. My favorite Author is Charles De Lint. My favorite book by him is Moonhart. it is kind of dated as it is set in the 1970's, but still is my bench mark for what I hold other urban fantasy novels up to.


----------



## Jenwales (May 14, 2015)

I enjoyed the all souls trilogy by Deborah Harkness. I find it hard to find these type of books that are written in the style I love(it seems when you read these type of books the style is compromised, lots of telling or just not as good as writers of other books e.g. elizabeth kostova or calos ruiz zafon). I also can't find any horror novels to read only thrillers and crime. I can't get into Stephen King anymore and read all by one of James Herbert's books.


----------

